# Fabricar bafle para subwoofer de 12p



## alfred4 (Abr 27, 2009)

hola compañeros tengo dos subwoofer de 12p marca db de 600w y deseo hacer el bafle para colocar los subwoofer y suene biem las frecuencias bajas, mi problema es que no tengo las caracteristicas de los subwoofer para diseñar el bafle mediante el sofware para ello, buscando en internet encontre estas medidas las cuales son, ancho 40.40cm, altura 45.40 y profundidad 40.40 estas medidas medan un litraje de 74.10cm3 estas medidas es para una bocina pero ya al fabricarlo respetando las medidas lo fabrico para las dos, mi pregunta es me servira para mis bocinas


----------



## dan_ferno (Abr 27, 2009)

Alfred. si tienes la marca y modelo del altavoz, puedes encontrar sus paramatros T/S en esta página

http://www.thielesmall.com/


segun tu información debería ser este:


Brand Model 	      X 	Vas 	        Qts 	   Fs   	Sens  	Pmax 	Xmax 		
Dynabel DB-12 	    42 	104.1 	0.6 	  28.8 	90 	        300      	12



y googoleando encontre esto: http://www.mamut.net/dynabel/subdet175.htm

recuerda que San Google todo lo sabe, jajjaaja
saludos


----------



## alfred4 (Abr 27, 2009)

el link que me indicas donde seve la bocina esaes pero no pude ingresar los parametros al programa por que ay unos que nose donde ban serias tan amable de indicarme como ponerlos o si no es mucha molestia sacar las medidas del bafle gracias


----------

